
Ask HN: What's the web link for? - pandatigox
I have noticed recently that there is a &#x27;web&#x27; link for comments which directs users to a google search of the same story. What&#x27;s the user case for this?
======
DanBC
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645)

